# Theft, Lies, Trust, Divorse?



## PeggyAnn (Aug 20, 2011)

I 'want' to leave my husband. Somehow when it gets down to the bare bones of actually doing it i get scared, or melecholy or something and then I feel all mushy in love with him again. 

We;ve been together for 7 years - life has ALWAYS been hard. Some thing way beyond our controll happened and then some things in our controll happened. I am dissabled - physically and emotionally, so the majority of the financial support has been on him - especially when my ex-husband wasn't paying child support. We have 3 children - the older two are my ex's, and my husband has never really made an effort to bond with them. The counselor says he probably doesn't know how. I agree and that's not really the primary problem.

Back in April he started stealiing from work - stealing a LOT - this money didn't come into ur household so i don't know for certain what he did with it all but he got caught and went to jail. He's stolen before that I know about - stolen gas, shoplifted, etc. 

As we ironed outin therapy, this behavior was to come to a full stop. So was the lying he does, plus he was to take full responsibility for his legal problems - which go way back - mostly in unpaid fines and tickets.

Last payday we went around and paid stuff - including a payment on one of his fines. then he said we were broke except for 50 dollars to pay on another fine. He didn't make that payment that friday and over the weekend we spent some money - i dunno 25-40 dollars? i figured he'd have to make his fine payment out of this check. i reminded him of that and he said he paid it last week!! he either lied to me or stole from somwhere - we got into a big fight about it and i toold him to leave. He had said that it was impossible to steal from the job he has now (McDonalds) .

I don't know what to think or what to do - it's apparent that I don't trust him at all. We were both heading next week to another town to go to college, but it doesn't look like he can start this semester because he didn't get the propper transcripts in.

I'm ready to move on. I want to get my degree, and move on with life. I'm just getting sicker and older sitting here worrying.

He has been doing nothing but going downhill since we met and I feel like I'm going with him. I wondering if I caused him to go downhill, but the situation he was in prior to us being together was about where he is now.

I'm sad -it hurts my heart - and I guess I don't know what to do.


----------



## aniahunks (Oct 21, 2011)

That's the sad thing of letting someone to be responsible. It's too much. Tell him that you only want what he can give you and nothing more.


----------

